# Nela Trowels are now available at CSR!



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

NELA Plastering Tools are the latest range of products to the Plastering Trade, launched on the 16th April 2014 NELA has quickly become a very respected and trusted name in the Plastering Trade, producing high quality products.
Over the last year NeLa has grown massively and is now selling Plastering trowels not only in the UK, but in Australia, Netherlands and more recently America amongst various other countries.



http://csrbuilding.ca/product-category/trowels/nela-trowels/


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

wish you guys posted all this monday, my order would have been alot bigger. you guys were awesome to deal with though. Orderd monday and received thursday. and i like my canadian dollars


----------



## Gordy (Apr 13, 2015)

Where are they made ?


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you. We appreciate your business and if there is anything we can help you with please do not hesitate to call or email us.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Nela Trowels are 100% made in Germany.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I want steel (not stainless steel), not flexible, 12 x 4 , or 10 x 4 or 11 x 4 , available ?


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

why not stainless bob?


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

We just shipped out our first batch of orders for the Nela Trowel!

I brought one home to finish our master bath. By far the best trowel I have ever used. I can't believe the quality of this trowel. 

This is the Ferrari of Trowels!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> why not stainless bob?


I feel more in control for details with steel ! But i want one nela


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Brian, is there 12 x 4 ?? Flat ?


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Bob,

Unfortunately they are all 4.75” Wide. 

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/nela-premium-smoothing-trowels/

Or there is the Super Flex and its available in 4.3” but 11” or 13”

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/nela-superflex-trowels/

Please let me know if I you need any more information.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you Brian, 

If you can manage to order 12 x4 FLAT. 


Im very interrested. 

The length can be anything but the width i want 4".


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I ordered a 13, 14.8 and their 16 last week. Can't wait to try them!!


----------



## grudy (Oct 30, 2012)

I received my 11" x 4.75" on Friday, It's is by far the best trowel I've handled. I will be honest about the handle, I went with cork, it feels fantastic right now. My concern is durability, it's basically a hard plastic handle with a thin cork wrap. I would assume if any issues do come up the warranty would cover it anyway. The feel and balance is great. I will be grabbing a superflex next for tight coating.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

I am glad everyone is enjoying their new trowels, they are awesome.

Bob the Fixer - We will be placing an order with Nela shortly and we will be special ordering your 4" x 12" Trowel.

thanks, Brad


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Brian said:


> I am glad everyone is enjoying their new trowels, they are awesome.
> 
> Bob the Fixer - We will be placing an order with Nela shortly and we will be special ordering your 4" x 12" Trowel.
> 
> thanks, Brad


Thanks Brian, thats great.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

These are really impressive pieces. Really slick and makes application effortless. I did notice that on both the 13 and 16 that the trowel bows slightly at all four corners. The 14.8 is pretty much dead flat.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Brian said:


> I am glad everyone is enjoying their new trowels, they are awesome.
> 
> Bob the Fixer - We will be placing an order with Nela shortly and we will be special ordering your 4" x 12" Trowel.
> 
> thanks, Brad


Hello how its going?

Did the trowel arrive yet ?

please let me know , 

psst : discount and free shipping :/


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Bob,

We most likely won't receive it until Mid July. I will let you know the moment it arrives.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Brian said:


> Bob,
> 
> We most likely won't receive it until Mid July. I will let you know the moment it arrives.


Thank you, i just saw the option of 4" in the website, thought you already got them. 

Thanks again, ill be waiting...


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks... The 4" option is premature on my part.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

used my 13 super flex for the first time on a little job, oh man. its a game changer. feels so nice in my hand! my 11 and my Nela hawk show up on Tuesday i do believe


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Did you use it on AP, hot mud or plaster? It seems these are more for plaster?


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

i paper tape everything then throw the beads on and coat the butts and beads with hot mud on my first day. second day i did everything with it. for my first coat on the flat it does such a nice job. i have been trying really hard to eliminate a curve trowel from my system over the last 2 years. the flex of the Nela really helped hide most of the high shoulders on the first pass. 

I do'nt do any plaster work except skimming an entire wall. but i would gladly give away my old wore in Marshalltown trowels after using these bad boys.


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I got a Nela superlfex trowel. 14 x 4.3 I believe it is. This trowel is great for building out butt joints or coating terrible joints. It's hard to make a tight skim with this trowel but its excellent for coating. I'm going to try to get another Nela trowel but not super flex. Is 4.75 the only width they come in?


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

just show you know the other Nela option is a curved trowel


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

CSR now has 4" & 4.5" wide Nela trowels in a variety of lengths.

We are also stocking Nela Pipe and Pool Trowels.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I sill love my marshalltown golds. I did try the BeroXpert BiFlex Finishing Trowels 12" & 14". good floating Trowels. 

BUT my dad took my old marshalltowns. the ones drop bent the corners. and jest cut corners off to Mach the BeroXpert BiFlex. 

work jest the same. lol :whistling2:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I also use to love curved trowels. good for bead/flats. building up butts. but now I know I can coat bead without lift offs with the flat trowels. its all side flick floating boat.:yes:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

mr crs!
looking for 14" by 14" A. Richard Ergo-Grip Aluminum Drywall Hawk with Swivel Ring System.

the 13' by 13'. jest to small for me. cant find them anywhere .


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Eazyrizla have you tried the magnesium hawks? They have a nice feel.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

jest need a hawk with hole in the handle 14' by 14".

I like putting my handle with hole on the baker. or on my cart.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I finally got hold of a couple Nela super flexible and a bero expert,
These are very nice 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

eazyrizla,

A.Richard no longer has a 14" x 14" Hawk, there largest is a 13" x 13".

May I recommend the Kraft Pro-Form Hawk. Its 14" x 14" with a hollow handle so you can hang it on your baker.

Follow the link below for more details

thanks, Brad
[email protected]

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/kraft-magnesium-hawk-proform-handle/


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I gotta try these nela trowels!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Im going to CSR today.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Bob,

Thanks for making the long trip to visit us, it was a pleasure to meet you. I hope you enjoy your new tools and reach out to us if you require any assistance. 

thanks, Brad


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Brad, i enjoyed the visit and the products, was very happy to find high quality tools ( i almost went crazy buying ). 

Hope to see you another time, 

All the best.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

Brian said:


> eazyrizla,
> 
> A.Richard no longer has a 14" x 14" Hawk, there largest is a 13" x 13".
> 
> ...


ya I got the Kraft Pro-Form Hawk. 14" x 14". It's meant for stucco. not mudding, 50 bucks down the drain. Thanks Brad, useless!
I really thought you knew what you were talking about. :furious:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

eazyrizla said:


> ya I got the Kraft Pro-Form Hawk. 14" x 14". It's meant for stucco. not mudding, 50 bucks down the drain. Thanks Brad, useless!
> I really thought you knew what you were talking about. :furious:


What seems to be the problem?? I have been ussing one for a year now and love it. No more wasting money on cheap aluminium hawks


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What difference does the material it's made of make? Aluminum, magnesium, synthetic? It just needs to hold the mud for you


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

night and day!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I hate people that say, it's just mud. are you kidding me! :furious:


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

eazyrizla,

I came across your post and honestly I was disappointed that you would leave a negative comment about myself or our company without contacting us directly first. I am only a phone call or email away. The Kraft 14” x 14” ProForm Hawk is one of our number 1 hawks. It’s unclear to me why you are calling a Stucco Hawk? Please follow this link, it will direct you to Kraft Tools website and there you will find a clear description of the tool with no mention of stucco.

http://www.krafttool.com/products/by-category/drywall-plastering/hawks/by-sku/PL528PF

If you are still unhappy with your Hawk, I will Refund you the full amount.

Brad Kennedy
905 761 1002
[email protected]


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Once again , I got the best deal from CSR, Within a phone call, i explained my need, got my discount, my tools were shipped yesterday even before charging my Card ! and arrived today ! 

with all honesty The Best service Ever.. 

Thanks a bunch Brad.

A+++++


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Once again , I got the best deal from CSR, Within a phone call, i explained my need, got my discount, my tools were shipped yesterday even before charging my Card ! and arrived today !
> 
> with all honesty The Best service Ever..
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better Bob this store rules it's father from me than Russia I think and the deliveries are very fast and have landed on the estimated arrival every time . All my stuff has arrived in perfect condition packed very well tks Brad and everyone else that has been helpful to me on phone your customer service has been great.:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Id love to try a nela But they are curved?? I use a flat trowel for all my coats does vela make a flat trowel that work for just regular drywall finishing?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I only use flat trowels and yeah it is flat.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Superflex are flat. Smoothing are curved.
Enjoy!


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Mud-Mixing-Tools/The-Mud-Pan-Whip-Mud-Mixer.html

We ever going to get these available from CSR??? I really really want one brad


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Superflex are flat. Smoothing are curved.
> Enjoy!


I dont think i have the super flex, yet its flat!!


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Yours was also specially made for your specific width. 

Can you take a picture of yours for me? Specifically how the hadle is attached to the blade?

Mine have no rivets, its like a double sided tape, strong stuff


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Thats my superflex.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Where the bend stops in the first picture Is the point where the steel is doubled up and taped together


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Thats my superflex.


Wow. Not to sure about that. I like a stiff trowel, but might have to try one.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Yours was also specially made for your specific width.
> 
> Can you take a picture of yours for me? Specifically how the hadle is attached to the blade?
> 
> Mine have no rivets, its like a double sided tape, strong stuff


Sure ill take some pics tomorrow. 

Mine doesnt bend like this its hard n stiff.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is my baby


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Couldnt do 2 pics in one !


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

that is a fine tool! i notice mine says superflex, where yours is labeled premium. I'm guessing theirs curves would say smoothing in stead? yours is also built like a conventional MT. i just did not know the difference until it showed up. I thought i was getting one like you have. would love to try it out!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Its good for everything, except screws lol, i use it mainly for beads and butts.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I gave my guy one of these trowels to try and he likes it better than any others we've used.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

So I was able to use my 14" super flex today and WOW what a sweet precision tool. It pulls so nice great for finishing beads and flats. I think Im going to need a 16" to use on finishing butts. The trowel is very maneuverable around plugs etc. Not sure I like the width 4.3" I am used to a 5" curry and when woking adjacent joints 5" is enough to keep from hitting my knuckles in finish work. 4.3 I have to change grip and use a lot of finger strength to get in there.
I also used the nela hawk and like the grip but my magnesium is lighter and just feels better so I stole the cork grip off the Nela and put it on the mag.
I do worry about the super flex thickness of the steel Im hoping it will last. My curry trowels I have to grind flat every 3 or 4 months so we'll see how they stand up to some serious footage


----------



## 🤡 drywall 🤡 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 🤡 drywall 🤡 (Feb 12, 2021)

11×4.75 very nice trowel, quality tools made by Nela that's for sure


----------

